# Dead in here?



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

So where's the happening spot to be for Quantum owners? There has to be something other than a yahoo group.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

i had the same thought. Pretty quiet, but I haven't found that many other forums for these cars. Maybe they are really rare. We just have to work to keep it alive I guess


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I'll post up some info and pics on mine later this week. I pick it up on Thursday. 86 Quantum Syncro Wagon, dubbed the name the "Death Quantum" due to the fact that the original owner shot his face off in the front seat when it was new. 

However, I found out he lived so I'm changing the name to the "Death Proof Quantum". :laugh:


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

wow, did they replace the interior or something? 

Thats pretty messed up, how did you find this out?


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

there's no headliner and they put in some random quantum drivers seat that's diff colors. The 2nd owner knows the original owner, the guy I bought it from knows the 2nd owner...


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

eatonrabbit. said:


> Well, I'll post up some info and pics on mine later this week. I pick it up on Thursday. 86 Quantum Syncro Wagon, dubbed the name the "Death Quantum" due to the fact that the original owner shot his face off in the front seat when it was new.
> 
> However, I found out he lived so I'm changing the name to the "Death Proof Quantum". :laugh:


That's ****ing awesome!!!!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

I just found a pretty clean white QSW to swap all my stuff into from my 86 but the guy I am getting it from just informed me he lost the title. This is what happens when you hoard. 

QSW's are getting extremely rare so this forum is slow by nature.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

dead quantums and dashers...

i'm working to revive mine, but yeah these cars are very rare these days.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

1FastB5 said:


> dead quantums and dashers...
> 
> i'm working to revive mine, but yeah these cars are very rare these days.


those of us that actually post here have to keep plowing ahead I guess! 

Have to say im deeply enjoying my QSW so far, even though it looks like crap and the drivers door handle just fell off.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

strictlyA2 said:


> I just found a pretty clean white QSW to swap all my stuff into from my 86 but the guy I am getting it from just informed me he lost the title. This is what happens when you hoard.
> 
> QSW's are getting extremely rare so this forum is slow by nature.


you need a title for something that old where you are? 10 year limit where I am


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

tinworm said:


> you need a title for something that old where you are? 10 year limit where I am


Yeah unfortunately in VA you need a title for everything. I'm going to try my hardest to get a title for it, its just too nice to let rot. Crack free dash, clean engine bay just needs pressure washed inside and out. This car is the main reason I sold my Dasher project. Some cosmetic damage from being moved around a shop parking lot for years but NO RUST!! 

Here's the car:


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

ooohhhh, thats a good looking car.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

so im driving on the main road in my town right,,theres lots of traffic!!!suddenly i see a red 1988 vw quantum coming towards me on the on coming traffic..my heart sank,i was like wow some one has the same exact car as me. i forgot i let my girl drive it to work.:screwy:........ i own the only quantum in a 100 mile radius..i have big plans for my red beauty.:beer:


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

strictlyA2 said:


> Yeah unfortunately in VA you need a title for everything.


VA > PA. Trust me.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

neverthesamecar said:


> VA > PA. Trust me.


PA's a notary sale state right? same as OK. Impossible PA title problems are how I happily got my 74 MB for nothing.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

tinworm said:


> PA's a notary sale state right?


You got it. I recently moved out of PA for the first time in my life... I can't believe how much easier it is here. I've already owned 30+ vw's, I'm sure it would be double that if I had grown up here lol


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

neverthesamecar said:


> You got it. I recently moved out of PA for the first time in my life... I can't believe how much easier it is here. I've already owned 30+ vw's, I'm sure it would be double that if I had grown up here lol


You would be in trouble if you lived in RI.  

Anything older than 2001, no title needed. Bless them


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

strictlyA2 said:


> Yeah unfortunately in VA you need a title for everything. I'm going to try my hardest to get a title for it, its just too nice to let rot. Crack free dash, clean engine bay just needs pressure washed inside and out. This car is the main reason I sold my Dasher project. Some cosmetic damage from being moved around a shop parking lot for years but NO RUST!!
> 
> Here's the car:


When you're swapping parts....just be sure to swap the dash as well and you're set.

Catch my drift....if not then PM me for details.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

just hit 506K with mine. I may swap a vr6 into it. I think i have a valve on the way out


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

DubbinChris said:


> When you're swapping parts....just be sure to swap the dash as well and you're set.
> 
> Catch my drift....if not then PM me for details.


Depending on what happens next saturday, I may be swapping the dash as well. I have to uhhh... make sure the dash will fit the other car. Yeah that sounds about right. :laugh:


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

That's a boat load of miles!!!


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

borellsoffun said:


> That's a boat load of miles!!!


:thumbup: thanks, still starts up everytime. Put some thicker oil in and let me warm up a bit and the valve noise went away. Hopefully she holds on a little longer, 506k and still going strong. Played in the snow this weekend, unstopable, a lifted v10 f250 go stuck in the same area I drove through:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

gravityjunkie said:


> just hit 506K with mine. I may swap a vr6 into it. I think i have a valve on the way out


drive it to a million and see if VW gives you a new car for free


----------

